# Marineland Eclipse 12



## jbrfish

I would like to hear from folks about the Marineland Eclipse 12 Aquarium Review |. I have read both negative and positive. But I want ot give this as gift to my son, who is just 5 years old. Break him in in taking care of some hardy tropical fish, or betta?


----------



## ladayen

I'm concerned the filter on that might be a bit much for most fish. Otherwise it looks good.


----------



## stevenjohn21

For a betta the current may be too strong but you can make a DIY bafffler which is on this forum somewhere. I have a Marineland 250 on my 10 gallon tank so it will be fine.


----------



## Grimmjow

I'm probably a couple weeks late but I had a eclipse 3 for a betta and it went great for years, tank still runs perfectly just its empty now. Only downside was the acrylic got kinda foggy over time, not to the point where it obstructed view at all just not as clear as new but I'm not sure that's usual. And I used the diy baffler and it worked great, heres the link if you still need it http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ts-accessories/step-step-filter-baffle-30139/


----------

